# Webmin and Wireshark?

## dspahn

I have been searching, and haven't seen anything, but it's worth asking anyway: IS it possible to use Webmin to manage Wireshark?

----------

## di1bert

Wireshark the GTK based network analyzer ? Why would you want to manage that 

from Webmin (which is evil IMHO)...perhaps there is a better way of doing what

you want to do...

Give a description of what you want to achieve and I'm sure we can sort 

something out  :Smile: 

-m

----------

## dspahn

I am looking for a way to manage my Wireshark sniffer when I'm out of the office. My firm only allows use of the VPN provided by our ISP, and a linux version of the VPN is not available. I will need to be able to manage my Wireshark computer remotely from a Windows-based machine. I haven't really used Webmin, but I saw it used in a different distribution to provide a frontend for managing a firewall, etc. I'm not partial to that package, but I am interested in anything that will allow me to manage this machine remotely.

Thanks!

----------

## di1bert

I don't think you're going to be able to do that from Webmin as Webmin is more

for the managing and configuration of services and the like.

And without VPN access it's unlikely you're going to be able to do much...

Anyone else got any bright ideas ?

-m

----------

## Paris Heng

 *di1bert wrote:*   

> I don't think you're going to be able to do that from Webmin as Webmin is more
> 
> for the managing and configuration of services and the like.
> 
> And without VPN access it's unlikely you're going to be able to do much...
> ...

 

Dear di1bert,

If i install Webmin, do i need to install DHCP and DNS separately? Or the DHCP and DNS are in one roof in Webmin?

----------

## di1bert

Webmin is just a web (perl) based admin tool for Linux systems. You will need to 

install DHCP / DNS as well if you wish to use them...

HTH

-m

----------

## nubla

Apart from the way how you connect your webmin, there is a java-based module for vnc. I haven't it tested, but if it works you are able to access wireshark over webmin.

But fun aside, you can use vnc directly for your problem...

BTW: What do you want to sniff in the office, when you are at home? It's a reason for dismissal, if you are not authorised by the boss. Even if you are in the office.

----------

